
Raising kids in an online world - ciscoriordan
http://www.davidalison.com/2008/11/raising-kids-in-online-world.html
======
noonespecial
I am eternally grateful that my parents didn't try to (as one commenter put
it) "limit my screen time" without bothering to find out what it was on those
screens that I found so interesting.

As my own small ones approach the digital rubicon, I've discovered some news
that may be troubling to some parents. If you're going to parent your kids in
an online, facebook, twitter, world, you're going to have to go there _with_
them; At least far enough to get some idea of what its all about. I'm not sure
what advice to give people who laugh at their own inability to figure out that
"text stuff the kids these days are crazy over".

One the one hand, I hope I can keep up. On the other, I live here, and can't
wait to show them the cool stuff.

